# Einschränken der Eingabe bei XML SCHEMA



## babuschka (29. Jan 2010)

Hallo Community,
stimmt hier eigentlich die 3. Zeile? Kennzeichen soll mindestens eine Großbuchstabe, nur eine Bindestrick und mindestens ein Ziffer enthalten. Ist es so ok?

[XML]<xsd:simpleType name="Kennzeichen">
        <xsd:restriction>
            <xsdattern value="[A-Z]{1+}-d{1+}"/>
        </xsd:restriction>>
    </xsd:simpleType>[/XML]


----------



## fastjack (2. Feb 2010)

Probier doch mal die RegEx-Suche in deinem Editor auf einen korrekten String, der so zusammengesetzt ist.


----------



## eRaaaa (2. Feb 2010)

Sag mal...:autsch: 
http://www.java-forum.org/xml-co/95548-einschraenkung-wertebereich-stimmt-so.html#post607074


----------

